

Wikipedia over DNS - pwim
https://dgl.cx/wikipedia-dns

======
randomwalker
"Foo over DNS" was innovative and amusing a decade ago. While a clever hack,
it has no advantages other than the fact that the latency drops from 200 ms to
20 ms or whatever. I don't know any applications consuming wikipedia blurbs
for which that's an issue.

As for parsing Wikipedia and extracting summaries, that's already been done by
Freebase. They also let you search, so you don't even need the exact article
title. I'm a happy user of their wikipedia blurb feature and a lot of the
other data that their API offers. Freebase can be useful for enhancing
practically any web app; go check it out if you aren't familiar with it.

